# Driver/Subs needed in Grand Rapids Mi



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

NEEDED: Plow Truck Driver, Subs, and sidewalk crew in Grand Rapids/Kentwood
- Valid driver's license required
- CDL is a plus
- Must have transportation 
- Experience is required
- $18-$25 per hr.
Our Shop is located in Grandville and our plowing routes go from Kentwood to Downtown Gr.
If you are interested in subcontracting please don't hesitate to contact us.

[email protected]


----------



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

I have a 2008 ford with a boss v blade do you need any help


----------

